# Pixmedic Photo Contest, Episode VII "The Theme Awakens"



## pixmedic

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!
*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me and the wife, and was approved by administration.*




 
(I discovered the Doge tool in Photoshop)


The rules are simple.
to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our business of ferrets) will decide on a winner.
The judging is based primarily on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

As usual, this months prize will be a $50 visa gift card.

This months theme is....
_*Size Matters Not*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the contest will run until the end of September. ish.
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> I...(I discovered the Doge tool in Photoshop)...


Wait'll ya' find the Chev tool!  Are we going to need to move this to the NSFW gallery?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I...(I discovered the Doge tool in Photoshop)...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait'll ya' find the Chev tool!  Are we going to need to move this to the NSFW gallery?
Click to expand...


Chev tool?


----------



## chuasam

See! I'm getting in EARLY this time


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I...(I discovered the Doge tool in Photoshop)...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait'll ya' find the Chev tool!  Are we going to need to move this to the NSFW gallery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chev tool?
Click to expand...

It's like the Dodge tool, but a little more refined, unlike the Ford tool which is really only for big, heavy-duty work!


----------



## BrentC

Is there any rule on when the picture was taken?  Or does it have to be after the contest starts?


----------



## pixmedic

BrentC said:


> Is there any rule on when the picture was taken?  Or does it have to be after the contest starts?


It can be a previously taken photo

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC

Caught! Size doesn&#x27;t matter. by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

Post Irma bump!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Glad to see you on here. 

I hope there will be no attempts at any sneaking into Pixmedic's home to bribe the ferret judges.


----------



## chuasam

pixmedic said:


> Post Irma bump!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Do you have any photos of the Hurricane and stuff since you're in that area?


----------



## oldhippy

When We Were New



_DSC6422-Edit by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## Overread

pixmedic said:


> (I discovered the Doge tool in Photoshop).



Doge is sooo 2000s! You want to be using furret tool!


----------



## pixmedic

chuasam said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post Irma bump!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any photos of the Hurricane and stuff since you're in that area?
Click to expand...

Yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

we have internet again so....bump!


----------



## CaboWabo

No Sandbox In This Playground


----------



## acparsons

DSC_0799 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

at the halfway mark now!
only 2 weeks left to get your submission in.


----------



## pixmedic

Strong start but slowing down in the second half...
Don't miss out!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

BRRAAAP


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pixmedic

Not much more than a week left!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pondsedgephotography

It doesn't matter the size of the hole, a snow leopard will find her way into it.


----------



## pondsedgephotography

I'm new to the forum and can't figure out how to embed the image.


----------



## Overread

It's attached as clicking on the icon does open up the photo. I don't tend to use the attach images control much, I tend to just manually use image tags [ img ] paste direct url of photo here [ /img ] without the spaces. 

That said if you're uploading to the forum it should simply be  a case of using the manage attachments button and then choosing the photo to upload.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

^^


----------



## pixmedic

its my birthday so.....
birthday bump!

oh, and only a few days left


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> its my birthday so.....
> birthday bump!
> 
> oh, and only a few days left


Happy Birthday Mario!


----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F.

It is the taste that matters!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I bet some younger members won't even know what these are!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I bet some younger members won't even know what these are!
> 
> View attachment 147403


Musical instrument and skid mark remover.


----------



## pixmedic

Last chance to get submissions in!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

stay tuned for a special announcement! 


ok, here it is...


this contests winner will get to pick from the new and improved Pixmedic TPF prize stash!

from LEFT to RIGHT
stainless steel wine glass, the usual 20-ounce mug in white and silver, stainless steel can/bottle insulator with thread on top.  
these are all vaccum insulated.


----------



## pixmedic

and the winner is.....


@chuasam with what me and the wife imagined as T-Rex Hibachi.  



 

gratz @chuasam 

you know what to do now....PM your name/address and which piece of TPF swag you would like.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Good choice! Great assortment of nice prizes too. I am envious!


----------



## chuasam

Yay. Aw thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Congratulations chuasam!


----------



## chuasam

Here's a few more photos from the series for your enjoyment.










my friend and regular MUA was the model maker. She used to make miniature street carts as a hobby. Made from scratch. EXCEPT for the eggs, wok, pot and a few other things *oops*


----------



## CaboWabo

Congrats chuasam very well deserved


----------



## benhasajeep

Congrats.


----------



## BrentC

Congrats!


----------



## chuasam

Thanks so much.
I have to wonder about the endless supply of towels.


----------

